# can some one explain to me what a "sump" is?



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

like i said can someone explain to me what a sump is? and do you need one if you want a protien skimmmer?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

A sump is a place for all your filter stuff to go, and increase water volume overall, also creates flow in the aquarium.

Usually sumps are below the aquarium, they are extremely handy for protein skimmers, i prefer them in sumps then HOB of aquarium, in the event a overflow occurs. 

It pulls water from the aquarium to the sump, where you can have it filtered through liverock, and macroalgae and then protein skimmer, thats more of a refugium/sump, i've always sworn by refugiums in SW reef tanks.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

yah, refugiums are very good to have for saltwater tanks, very handy.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I should mention, im against purchasing a sump, they are completely inflated! they are so easy to make, and can make your own custom to your liking for fraction the cost of the retail ones.


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Osiris said:


> A sump is a place for all your filter stuff to go, and increase water volume overall, also creates flow in the aquarium.
> 
> Usually sumps are below the aquarium, they are extremely handy for protein skimmers, i prefer them in sumps then HOB of aquarium, in the event a overflow occurs.
> 
> It pulls water from the aquarium to the sump, where you can have it filtered through liverock, and macroalgae and then protein skimmer, thats more of a refugium/sump, i've always sworn by refugiums in SW reef tanks.


so its like a second tank?

how does the water flow from one tank to the other?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

a pump pushes the water up and you create a vacuum just like a gravel vac that pulls the water back down. one thing i know to watch out for is power going out because the pump will stop pushing water up but the vacuum will continue to draw water down then when it reaches the point where the vacuum hose stops and it stops pulling water down if your power comes back on then the pump starts pushing water up but the vacuum isn't pulling it back down. lol there are ways to avoid it tho by having the sump or refugem not completely full and the vacuum that pulls the water down set only so far that it will only draw as much water down as the sump can hold. then you have your draw back pump set high up enough in the sump like set it on a chunck of live rock or something so it is just under the surface of the water so that if it pushes enough water back up that it will eventually run dry and the tank wont overflow to much. i hope that makes sense i could draw up some pictures if youd like. better a burnt out pump then water all over the floor and tons of money down the drain with all your fish dead. at work we have it set up the bad way and we have ended up with water all over the floor luckily the tanks are set so they cant drain all the way.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

And there are overflow's you can buy and hang on your tank, or some tanks are drilled for overflows. I am using the hang on overflows on one tank, and just set up a drilled tank, pretty cool as I haven't had/worked with a drilled tank before.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes like what has been said, you can buy a overflow that hangs on the tank, but in the event of powerloss it may need to be restarted so that you don't overflow your tank, and enough volume needs to be left in the sump in that case as well for when you do maintenance, normally won't have this problem if the tank is drilled.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Most overflow setups are designed to start again once the pumps start pumping water up again. I've never had a problem with my overflows as of yet. If I turn the power off, they will stop once they reach flowing to a certain point and when power is turned back on they start right back up. The main thing is keeping air bubbles out, if you have enough flow through the overflow it'll pull the air bubbles right through though.


----------



## WCMS (Aug 6, 2010)

why does it matter if air bubbles go through?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

In SW, they're a lot smaller, so your whole tank will look foggy. The can also stick to fish and inverts, which isn't good for them.

DON'T BUY A COMMERCIAL SUMP!!!

Why would you spend hundreds of $$$ for something you can make yourself and have it fit to your needs better? You wouldn't! All that you need it some form of plastic container, plastic inserts, a drill, and silicone! There are tons of videos online that show how to make one.


----------



## WCMS (Aug 6, 2010)

already loking into building one. 15 gallon for a 30 gallon. is 15 to small to have a refigum in?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It depends on what you want in your 'fuge. (Like the slang?) If it's just plants, or maybe a little LR, it should be fine. I still urge you to get a much larger tank as your display...


----------



## WCMS (Aug 6, 2010)

it will be plant and a little live rock. just to help with bio filtration. a larger tank is kinda out of the question right now with me living up stairs in my parent house lol


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

why would it matter if u live upstairs? youd be amazed at what size fish tank can go on a second story especially if it is on a load bearing wall. just ask lohachata i believe it was him that had tons of huge tanks on a 3rd floor in one room. we are talking multiple 125s and a couple even larger i believe.


----------



## WCMS (Aug 6, 2010)

well my room isnt that big though. 30 is about as big as i can go. i have gun cabinet and funiture for the tv and stuff.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol trust me furniture isnt that important. ive told this to many people before lol. my room only has my tv and stand and my gaming chair in it. everything else is tanks. my bed and one dresser are in the closet. i took the door off because my 110 comes part way infront of the door. its actually quit nice in there. the room stays warm for my animals but the closet is always cool because the wall isnt insulated.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Get a 65 gallon! The dimensions are 36 7/8 long x 19 wide x 24 5/8 high. Six more inches in length isn't that bad; there are also different types of fish that need a tank larger than a 30. If it's in your price range (which I hope it is, or you'll have issues maintaining your tank...) I'd get it. In fact, I am!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

that must be a collumn tank dang thats tall. it would be perfect for tree frogs.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

All that I know is that that's going to be my reef.


----------



## WCMS (Aug 6, 2010)

wow that is tall. i would have to buy a whole new stand though, and then i would be stuck with the leftover 30 and stand?? i would have two, but i dont have the time too take care of both because of class, and work. plus i wouldnt know where to put two. think i would still have issues maintaining the tank even with a 20 gallon sump on it?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I would use the the 30 as a QT or a sump, and you can sell the stand for funding. I'm doing this, except I don't have a stand for the 30.


----------



## WCMS (Aug 6, 2010)

i dont know who would want it though. i doubt anyone would want to pay for shiping that huge thing. around here it probably wouldnt sell that great. oh i dint mention my 30 is a freshwater right now. with a whole bunch of freshwater additives below it. ALOT of additives. mostly full too, i do have a small 5g with hood light and everthing someone would need to run it. maybe i could sell that with all the additives and make some money. testing kits almost full too.i think i have some seachem phosband and other stuff.


----------

